# Thank you Corinne!



## HobbsFarm (Jan 13, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Since things are settling down from the holidays, I just wanted to say thank you to Corinne for putting the Hee Haw exchange together again this year! I know it takes some time to make it all work and I just wanted to say that I had fun and enjoyed it!




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Did you ever get the rest of your Hee Haw gift? If you did, why don't you post it here since the other thread is not pinned anymore. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Well I guess it's time to start looking for more donkey gifts for this Christmas.



[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Shannon for reminding us...Corinne definately needs a very big [SIZE=14pt]THANK YOU for doing everything that she did for our Hee Haw exchange.I had never been involved in such an exchange and it was a lot of fun. I agree it is time to look for more donkey items!! Thanks again



Corinne!![/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 13, 2008)

Ohhh gee, I love doing it for you all, and its always alot of fun. Provided we dont have any party poopers! Guess it is time to start looking for donkey items for the next exchange. They sure are HARD to find around here.

"MeadowRidge Farm Don't forget there is more to come from me I am still wating on the special order item I got for you hopefully it along with a few otehr christmas gifts I ordered will be here soon so I can mail your out to you!

RNR"

Shannon, in answer to your question about the gift...no I havent received it, but as soon as I do I will definitely post a picture. I have emailed her and asked when delivery is suppose to be expected. I would of thought I would of had it by now too. Must be something REALLY special.



cant wait. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, thank you, Corinne!!



The Hee Haw Exchange was SO MUCH FUN!! I really enjoyed my first one, and I started shopping for the 2008 Hee Haw exchange the day after Christmas



Don't be too impressed. I'm not usually that organized





Thanks, Ce, for this and ALL that you do


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you Ce for the great Hee Haw Exchange. I really enjoyed it. I am so glad that I came across this forum. I can hardly wait for this year. I know have a better idea what to get and I will be shopping all year for the perfect gift.

Thank you for all that you do for this forum and making the new people feel so welcome.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Ce !!!

it WAS fun! ... except for the "shut-down" on the Website





I know you had no control over that.... but it was VERY Bad timing.

I wish we could have had a heads up about what was festering on the Back Porch and moved our party else where.




LOL...you still haven't gotten your HeeHaw gift ??

*edited for stupid typo'ssss


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thanks alot Corinne, we appreciate it!!!!!



Even though I missed the party, I am glad I was able to read about it all when I finally got power back!*


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, what was in the big box that got delivered yesterday, while you were gone? I thought of your donkey gift, or did you get it by now? Gee, our party was 2 months ago! What did you get? I think you should let us all know who had your name.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 5, 2008)

Adding my thanks as well, and I too have already started looking for next year...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 5, 2008)

Tammy, you sure are nosey



Guess, you are going to have to come over to find out



NOOOOOOOOO I never received my donkey exchange gift, and I dont expect too. She dont even answer emails or pm's. So we did have one person who should be taking the walk of shame. She will also not be allowed to join inany more of our exchanges, and I will be letting ML know who it was. I am so glad I stuck with my gutt instinct and didnt give her name to anyone else. (I also had to call her to track her down, to let me know she received her exchange name, and then again to see if her gift WAS SENT!!) I honestly do feel, everyone should do there part, and if they cant afford to go thru with it..dont start and send a small item, and say more is coming, and then VANISH. When I went back and checked all the donkey exchange emails, she was the very first one, who replyed and said she already had her gifts all bought...sure would like to know what happened to them.















BElieve me--if I EVER do receive it, this forum will be the first to know!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 5, 2008)

BAD, BAD, HEE HAW POOPER!!!

The rest of us really do



you!!


----------

